# Full wireless surround sound?



## gwlaw99 (Mar 6, 2017)

I have seen wireless for the surrounds but not the front speakers. Are there any completely wireless systems?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

You can get lesser quality systems which are wireless but not anything which advertises a higher quality at a reasonable price.

The first problem with "wireless" is that they aren't really wireless, because the speakers have to include their own amplifier (you can't send power wirelessly) which means you would have to plug them in. At the end of the day, you either have a power cord running to them or you have a speaker cord... but some kind of cord none the less.

The other problem with "wireless" is bandwidth. To get the full scope of the audio from a high quality signal like DTS-HDma you need wires.

You can find rear surrounds easily enough because most of the information they produce is muddled back ground at lower volumes so the wireless technology doesn't have to stretch too far.

Front speakers however need to be clear and fairly powerful. Now this isn't to say that you can't find some reasonable quality wireless speaker systems... but it's fairly new technology and as a result, insanely expensive. The Klipsch Reference Premiere HD Wireless 5.1 speakers as example at the basement bargain price of about $5000.

Meanwhile, they sell speaker wire for 10 bucks a roll.


----------

